# "Catchweight" Vs. "Bully Style"



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

In my reading i have come across a term in many reputable books and it is "catchweight" in some books it is described as a big dog or as a larger dog whose size is used for catching animals. So if the entire goal of breeding pitbulls is to stay true to there roots which was originally the use of them as catch and hold dogs. Then why is that automatically a "big dog" or one generally over 80 lbs. is said to conform to "bully style"? If we go back in history we see that noble men of england would not allow the peasents to own large hounds because these were most certainly used for poaching on the nobles land. So in turn the peasents bred smaller pit bulldogs so as to fly under the radar. Some say there were bred with terriers and this is where some confusion arises with the name. Later on in history baiting of bulls was made illegal and pit dogs were turned on each other either to increase profits(less food) or to hide there illegal activity once again pit bulldogs were bred to be small in stature. Following with this trend early american dog men stayed with this "fad" and bred dogs usually weighing less than 70 lbs. Previously to this the bull and bear baiting dogs were of large size i havnt found a specific weight most likely because nobody cared exactly how many pounds there dog weighed. So in this day and age where only a very small percentage of dogs in the U.S. are used for illegal fighting purposes why are we breeding to a standard set by these "fighting style" pit bulldogs? Certainly a large muscular pit bulldog that conforms in all areas of the breed including temperment is a fine example of a modern pitbull. Able to be shown, able to weight pull, able to work as a catch dog on farm and in hunting. You certainly cannot in good conscience say this is a "bully style" dog for you would be casting down your dogs own roots. Perhaps big and bully should not go hand in hand any longer. 

So i guess my question is shouldnt a Pit Bulldog be judged by his ability to work and not by his size? after all thats his sole purpose. 
Shouldnt a bully be judged by his ability to work also along with his genetics? (due to improper breeding practices and outcrossing to other breeds which appears to be rampant in the bully community i think that should be included)


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

It's because the big dogs you are referring to were not APBTs. The epitome of the APBT is a box bred pit dog, not a bullbaiting dog. A "catchweight" dog is still a functional athlete, while a bully is usually not. But neither version is a pit dog. That's why a good breeder lets form follow function. The time period in which the APBT has been used in the box defines what the APBT is. Not a century ago when the dogs were not yet perfected. Not today when most let the registries define the dog.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

form follow function huh? What function does a pit dog have in today society?


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Well, I'm no expert but I'd imagine the same as it's always had.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

How is the above true when the box is no longer legal?


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

dogs are fought all over the world weather legal or not,legality of dog fighting will not stop dog fight,as for there not being large dogs in the U.K during the apbts inception is incorrect also,the was the "Game keepers night dog",and english mastiff and a whole host of large dogs,fyi.


----------



## Marine1 (Oct 10, 2007)

What about dogs from the Alligator bloodline? These are larger than standard APBTs that are commonly advertised as "catchweight". I feel since they were used in the box, and successful, no one really cares about the label "catchweight". It also seems that any APBT that consistently produces larger dogs carries the stigma of being mixed, but there's not always proof to statement. I've heard this about the Alligator and Mayday stuff. I personally prefer a dog withing standards, but as long as they work hard...I really dont care about the weight.

BTW GOOD POST DAN'SGRIZZ..I AGREE W/ MOST OF WHAT YOU SAID!!!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Well, one thing I might point out is that "catchweight" was generally a dog that was in the 60s or over, not a dog over 80 lbs as said in the original post. Big difference there. Not to mention the occasional large APBT coming from regular-sized parents is a far cry from an entire line bred to simply be big, not to perform.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Cane76 : "as for there not being large dogs in the U.K during the apbts inception is incorrect also,the was the "Game keepers night dog",and english mastiff and a whole host of large dogs,fyi."

Cane in response i was referring to peasants vs. nobles. Owning large hounds was illegal by the peasants because they were not land owners. Hunting (poaching) on a nobles land was illegal so large hounds that were only used for hunting purposes were usually killed if owned by a peasant. Hence the decrease in size of good hunting hounds i.e. pit bulldogs.

buzhunter : "It's because the big dogs you are referring to were not APBTs. The epitome of the APBT is a box bred pit dog, not a bullbaiting dog." 

Buzhunter response : The dogs i refer to i believe to be the direct descendents of the "apbt" just because someone who registers a dog with the name american infront of it and terrier behind it doesnt it make it either of those. Pitbulls first task in history was not to fight eachother. Some of the paintings of the original dogs of war used in roman times look like a modern day Pit bull dog. There first tasks in histroy were those of courage and mental fortitude. Not simply pitting one dog against another. I am talking over hundreds and hundreds of years here not jsut the original irish and english dogs imported by immigrants but also the dogs of england, ireland, spain and italy. Working dogs used for herding, carting, catching along with protection of there masters and a companion. 

bahamutt99 : "Well, one thing I might point out is that "catchweight" was generally a dog that was in the 60s or over, not a dog over 80 lbs as said in the original post. Big difference there. Not to mention the occasional large APBT coming from regular-sized parents is a far cry from an entire line bred to simply be big, not to perform."

Response: I would beg to differ, many dogs are sold as the ideal pitbull weighing 60 lbs. This at "pit weight" would be low 50's. That is by no means a catch weight dog. Although ive seen some small jeep blood wrestle a 350lb pig into its corral no problem. I think with a bull it wouldnt have done so well. Its weight was 50 lbs. and female. What i speak of also is a line bred to be a large performance dog. The audacity to say that a dog can be large and perform? Just insane i know but great danes were originally used as boar hounds. Since then they have betrayed there mastiff/molossus roots and gone strictly to the show dog category and are not much of a working dog. You cant say that those distant relatives of the great dane sacrificed size for ability. Boars for heavens sake are quite a worthy adversary! 

I would just like to see the pit bulldog become more widely accepted as a working dog and conform to working dog standards. there name often portrays them as one dimensional. i have no problem with pit men or pit dogs thats there business. But to say that a dog who conforms to all of the apbt standards and is pure bred as they get is not a pit bulldog (courageous, loyal, strong beyond its look, medium build ...extra medium in this case lol... with a fine working drive of course) is silly. outwaying the set standard consistently in breeding by 20 lbs to complete its work better doesnt sounds nearly as bad as say breeding only red nose dogs or only blue nose dogs together. Thanks for all the comments and conversation people. Im not trying to be argumentative only trying to have a spirited debate and in so doing gain knowledge from the well informed readers of this forum.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

dan'sgrizz said:


> Response: I would beg to differ, many dogs are sold as the ideal pitbull weighing 60 lbs. This at "pit weight" would be low 50's. That is by no means a catch weight dog.


60 is the maximum for a male, and oversized for a female. A dog 60s and over would be catchweight. Consider for a moment who is selling these "ideal pitbulls" at that weight. That terminology in and of itself suggests a peddling scheme, and I would doubt the sincerity of the seller.

ETA: I'm going to poll a board that would know more than I would as to what weight is considered catchweight. I always heard 65 as the magic number.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

buzhunter said:


> It's because the big dogs you are referring to were not APBTs. The epitome of the APBT is a box bred pit dog, not a bullbaiting dog. A "catchweight" dog is still a functional athlete, while a bully is usually not. But neither version is a pit dog. That's why a good breeder lets form follow function. The time period in which the APBT has been used in the box defines what the APBT is. Not a century ago when the dogs were not yet perfected. Not today when most let the registries define the dog.


Very well said, buz. The APBT was bred solely for the []. The dogs, dansgrizz, you were referring to were descendants of the APBT pre-crossed, let's not forget about the terrier used to bring that speed and endurance to the the table, or should I say [].


----------



## trutildeath360 (Sep 1, 2008)

MADBood said:


> Very well said, buz. The APBT was bred solely for the []. The dogs, dansgrizz, you were referring to were descendants of the APBT pre-crossed, let's not forget about the terrier used to bring that speed and endurance to the the table, or should I say [].


yeah..but the whole terrier aspect is also debated in some circles....some have long claimed that the apbt of today is not a mixture of terrier and bulldog as is commonly accepted as fact, but the lineal descendant of the actual early bulldog..some even make mention of descending from the brabanter and no terrier mix........
i agree with dansgrizz..just cause a dog may a be big does not always mean its mixed or bully.....it can be a big athletic apbt.....


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

trutildeath360 said:


> yeah..but the whole terrier aspect is also debated in some circles.....
> i agree with dansgrizz..just cause a dog may a be big does not always mean its mixed or bully.....it can be a big athletic apbt.....


Yeah, I have heard the different speculations, but no doubt that a smaller and faster breed was used maybe even the pointer was used, whatever the mix, the concept is the same, to create or should I say produce, since man is not God, a breed that has speed and a nasty bite that would perform in the [] (where the true APBT was born).

I never said catchdogs were non functional, I was just stating known facts about the APBT, regardless of the weight. Hog catching is not the same as dog fighting so the goals of those breeders are different than those that breed for the [], that's all.

On another note, comparing catchdogs to bullies is ridiculous.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Madbood thanks for the input i agree of course a catchdog is not a bully but is a dog of catchweight considered a bully? I am interested to see what bahamutt has come up with in his poll for an ideal catchweight and of course what do those ideal dogs catch baha? Ill give you this one the "apbt" was bred for the []. On that note i dont agree with its name or the lineage described by madbood. I do think that the pit bulldog was just that a pit...bull dog. As far as the terrier reference some have speculated this name was used to mask there hunting prowess so peasents could hide there game dog from the nobles. The name terrier stuck and pit terriers soon became a common name for these dogs in ireland too. So as far as a "apbt" its only been known as a pit fighting dog but before that what was it? A WORKING DOG. i dont believe anyone in there right mind would take a dog with such tenacity and drive and cross it with a terrier. The pit bulldogs muscles and build are barely different from other dogs yet there will and stength is unmatched. Because of that extreme drive they can push themselves hardr and faster. Crossing with a terrier i think would diminish its game behavior and decrease its bite, after all its not the strength of the bite but its sheer will to not let go that makes our breed great. Once again thank you madbood bahamutt marine 1 cane 76 buzhunter and of course trutildeath great lookin boy man hes getting big. Thinking of doing any catchdog work with him?


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I think you have to identify and follow the progression of the breed. Origianlly what was this dog bred for? Bullbaiting, and catchwork yes and I would say they were larger dogs. When it became illegal the focus changed and it went to dog vs dog and the dogs got smaller due to breeding practices. At what point the APBT became the dog it is today is muddy but I dont think that the dogs working at catchweight were the same dogs as the APBT of today. I dont think they were bred the same and the goals were different. JMO, and to define what is catchweight you need a catch standard. Obviously heavier dogs in theory can hold more but I have seem some smaller dogs used as catch dogs as well.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

:goodpost::clap:


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

dan'sgrizz said:


> So as far as a "apbt" its only been known as a pit fighting dog but before that what was it?


My answer would be that the APBT did not exist before the box. The pursuit of perfection in the box through selective breeding is what created the dog. As far as pure bulldog blood or terrier blood mixed in goes,I'm sure just about every "prototype" imagineable was put to the test. The most successful men and dogs set the bar and the standard for the breed.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

catch weight was 55 or 52 pounds i think,could be wrong but its close
also the pure bull dog linage is a hoax as this first generation cross proves.
In photo mind you,not words.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I agree that terrier blood is present but it's just the opinion I've formed. That picture is worth a thousand words though. Any decendants we could trace back to him?


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

dog was south african bred i believe.
Apbts have terrier at varying levels in my opinion with some having more and others much less or non at all,since they are the direct descendants of bulldogs of old who are descendants of ancient war mastiffs you'd have to believe every once and a while there will be a throw back to that,and the fact that 1 out of every 10,000 breeding's produces a giant in dogs and humans.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

buzhunter said:


> That picture is worth a thousand words though.


Yes it is,now lets see a picture of that damn elusive blue game apbt from the past,that would clear up alot of stuff,jmo.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Never even seen a blue dog in person until maybe the late "90s. Never even heard of them in the "80s. We ain't too sophisticated around here. We always had red, yellow, black, white, brindle, you know, the simple stuff. I guess a couple guys got a little fancy and showed a buckskin a time or two. LOL I'd definitely love to see those old pics though. Keep diggin man. If they are out there, you'll find 'em.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

blue game dog of antiquity,ain't gonna happen,Blue dog's equal sophistication?ha,that's a good one.And please no one take offense to that comment,lets get real sophisticated,and rare,"blue merle" the truest rarest purist strain around.
woop woop
cane76 outie 5000 g.


----------



## cerberus (Apr 20, 2007)

the tern catchweight is used in fight "sports".it's when two oponents of two different weight classes meet in the ring or the "box".the delahoya vs paquiao fight was a good example of this.dalahoya normaly fought at around 150lbs and paquiao fought at 135n fight day they both came in at 142lbs,,,,catchweigt is the agreed weight for the match.delahoya could have fought at 147 that day if he wanted ..i can not figure out when people started using catcheight to describe a larger dog


----------



## Crown Royal (Oct 20, 2006)

I've always had the basic terms explained like this:

Chain weight - day to day weight of the dog
Catch weight - [] weight


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

it's a nice looking photo cane I would love too see the rest of the litter. 1910 is the date?the pit bulldog had already started to evolve from it's English Irish stock at that point. I'm gonna keep my opinion on this one. No terriers. I would think an old photo of a blue dog would be very hard being they would be black and white photos. Keep digging though. 

Cerebus I've done combat sports most of by life wrestling, grappling, boxing, mma I've made many weights and "bumped" up and down a couple weight classes but I've never made " catchweight" that's just me and all the states I've ever competed in. 

Crown royal I think the terms are catch weight and conditioned weight or keep weight. 

I don't really wanna keep this thread going I just noticed it had new posts LOL. Might have to take it out in the back 40 and put 'er down.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

I always thought catch weight was a dog over 60Lbs willing to go into the [] against a competitor of any weight over 60lbs. Gr. Ch. Mayday had a posted chain weigh of 75lbs and a conditioned weight of Catchweight.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I know Porch Chop is still only 50-55 pounds, buuuut.. that darn dog is NOT bred for catching ANYTHING lol. From my experience todays American Bullys don't have the lung power to do work like that.


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

cerberus said:


> the tern catchweight is used in fight "sports".it's when two oponents of two different weight classes meet in the ring or the "box".the delahoya vs paquiao fight was a good example of this.dalahoya normaly fought at around 150lbs and paquiao fought at 135n fight day they both came in at 142lbs,,,,catchweigt is the agreed weight for the match.delahoya could have fought at 147 that day if he wanted ..i can not figure out when people started using catcheight to describe a larger dog


You are the only one he is even close to the real term of catchweight, you are basically right on the money. Colby's Pinscher was a catchweight dog because it didn't matter if the opponent weighed 30lbs or a 150lbs, you caught the available weight to match the dog. Where as box weight is a agreed upon weight ahead of time, if you say 45lbs. it is 45lbs. not a lbs. more or less. The term has evolved into what people wanted it to be, it has nothing to do with catch dogs or bullbaiting or anything remotely like that at all.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Just another example of how times have changed. Mostly due to the differences in dog people from then to now. Where the hell have you been hiding yourself these days anyway??? Good to hear from you.


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

Just taking a break from the dogs and getting my mind right, getting a divorce, selling the house and paying more child support. LOL. It is life you know but doing very good besides that just heartbroken a little know between the wife leaving, the kids not being there everyday, and having to send my dogs out to friends. Only one little bulldog and me now but when we show to the conformation shows, she will be stellar, two miles a day right now, flirt pole and treadmill, she will knocking the judges out! Complete raw diet.


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" (Aug 7, 2008)

shadowgames said:


> Just taking a break from the dogs and getting my mind right, getting a divorce, selling the house and paying more child support. LOL. It is life you know but doing very good besides that just heartbroken a little know between the wife leaving, the kids not being there everyday, and having to send my dogs out to friends. Only one little bulldog and me now but when we show to the conformation shows, she will be stellar, two miles a day right now, flirt pole and treadmill, she will knocking the judges out! Complete raw diet.


Stay strong bro. Hopefully you'll get a chuckle out of this.... I was reading all of the posts in this thread and thinking, damn, I really don't know a thing about all of this, but I'm glad they're discussing it because I find it very interesting.. so, I almost quick posted "this is the best thread I've read here so far" but I decided to read it all the way to the end and I read your post and was like "well, that wouldn't sound applicable anymore"... :hammer:


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks, appreciate the kinds words and I am a bulldog as well, never give up ever.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Sounds like you been through a lot. Hate to hear it. At least you have the right attitude. You can never fail with the right mentality.:thumbsup:


----------



## fancier (Jan 8, 2008)

bahamutt99 said:


> Well, one thing I might point out is that "catchweight" was generally a dog that was in the 60s or over, not a dog over 80 lbs as said in the original post. Big difference there. Not to mention the occasional large APBT coming from regular-sized parents is a far cry from an entire line bred to simply be big, not to perform.


I don't really want to correct you publicly but catch weight was 52 and up generally.
Real catch weight can be at any weight as long as it is agreed upon in advance.
Catch weight means two dogs hooked at different weights.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

fancier said:


> I don't really want to correct you publicly but catch weight was 52 and up generally.


thats already been stated.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

samsonite..... Man I was WAY off! LOL thanks for kickin down some knowledge. Very interesting.

Does smaller dog have to forfeit anything if the weight is not met? if He is too small?


----------



## koa22 (Jan 21, 2009)

the thing I don't get is you have a BL that is a bigger dog...80 + some people say it's a AMbully.. because it was breed for it's size.. HOW do you know??? just like every other living thing in this world can be breed for size.. Now I understand the dogs that are very short and big but why is a APBT have to be 50 to 60 or whatever you guy's say.. Everyone will say that people don't look the same now then back in the day... My point is you have a APBT that is the ideal height and is more muscular then a reg. APBT everyone Say's it's a AmBully...WHY??


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

breed standard man. Ukc adba standard says so. You can still show a big apbt and win but people will still say it doesn't meet the standard because it's 80+ lbs. And the standard says overly large dogs is a fault. Doesn't mean you gotta like it but it is wut it is.


----------



## burgerz (Jul 22, 2010)

*Catchweight dogs*

I think a lot of you forget how many CH ROM dogs were catch-weight, especially if you claim catch weight to be over 52Lbs. GR CH MAYDAY was catch weight (72lbs on chain) so was YELLOW,and Macho Buck was a big dog too well over 60Lbs, and almost every other yellow dog I can think of.. that would mean GR CH ZEBO, the best pit dog that ever lived was a catch-weight dog also at 52-55Lbs.

I could sit here all day naming dogs like spike etc etc etc, great dogs, HEAVY DOGS that were the best that ever was.

A true working dog with the best all around package is going to be a dog that is heavier.. watching 2 jack russel terrier sized pitbulls rip each other apart in a box is not sport.. watching a 70-80Lb pitbull catch and handle a hog is.

Just remember some of the greatest champions in catch-weight came from what many of you believe is conformation correct. And at the end of the day if the dog is DEAD GAME, it doesn't matter if it weighs 80Lbs or 30Lbs..


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

burgerz said:


> I think a lot of you forget how many CH ROM dogs were catch-weight, especially if you claim catch weight to be over 52Lbs. GR CH MAYDAY was catch weight (72lbs on chain) so was YELLOW,and Macho Buck was a big dog too well over 60Lbs, and almost every other yellow dog I can think of.. that would mean GR CH ZEBO, the best pit dog that ever lived was a catch-weight dog also at 52-55Lbs.
> 
> I could sit here all day naming dogs like spike etc etc etc, great dogs, HEAVY DOGS that were the best that ever was.
> 
> ...


Mayday, Buck all those dogs are in my pups pedigree. I can also tell you they were NOT matched that heavy mayday was matched in the 50's between 58-65 and Buck was NOT a catch weight dog he was in the 40's ... Chain weight is just that chain weight. Any dog on the chain is going to be heavier. Were there some freaks ? Of course but that does not mean performance APBT's were large dogs in general. Many of them were well under 50. Box dogs were never bred to be heavy they were also conditioned before a match. As stated mayday might have been 72lbs on the chain but he was matched between 58-65 lbs. BIG difference. Dog men took into consideration things like ability, wind, and speed. They didn't send monster dog's into the pit on a regular basis nor did they purposely strive to produce monster size pit dogs it didn't happen you mention a few good dogs that were larger on the chain but there were SEVERAL winner's who were 30-45 lbs. A few colby dogs were matched over 70lbs but that was not something that happened on a regular basis historically. Further more if the dog is dead game or game than it's earned it's merit's and respect is given regardless of weight no one would ever discredit mayday because he was large freak when he clearly made his mark in history being in the top 3 of rom dogs. And catching a hog doesn't prove gameness by any means. Bulldog fighting is most certainly a sport these dog's don't just rip each other apart they are competing against an opponent showing great ability and skill while proving gameness. If you had any respect for what these dogs were bred to do and what gameness actually means you wouldn't be saying that it's not a sport because it most certainly is.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

wow! these threads from the dead are coming up alot lately.
BTW, catch weight is 55lbs or over. 
( i didn't read 3 pgs to see if it ever got resolved)


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Catchweight AKA Chainweight game bred APBT:ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [135335] :: FREAKY DEAC

[] weight AKA performance weight: ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [167966] :: CH. LUPDAY JR.

NOW those are APBTs game bred the only kind I know.. Your welcome to compare these dogs to any "Bully Style" dog you want.. I would post pics but some may consider it slander.. so you see what the dogs look like for the working APBT.. Someone feel free to compare bully dogs..

Define irony: The US of A, where we are BORN FREE; refined the game bred dog we call the APBT.. Now our own concepts are illegal the dogs are looked down upon from being heroes in WWII.. The communist and socialist countries around the world are using our Cajun rules to continue our AMerican lines, our American dogs..

Anyone see a problem with people, the media, and the system?? Why are the best American Pit Bull Terriers being bred and proven all over the world from the middle east, to russia, to china, to japan, mexico, equador, etc.. Because the [] action is illegal here, but that doesnt mean its illegal everywhere Godbless freedom, Godbless the Cajun Rules and all the old dogmen that created such and those that continue to help keep these strains in America strong by import and export.
Proven dogs are sound.. thus the word proven..  Two old school 30lbs bulldogs in a [] is a match  not dogs ripping each other apart, both dogs want to be there and I can guarantee even the roughest pig runs until he feels like he cornered.. LOL Even if the pig charges through you and the dogs to only keep on goin like a runaway train, that pig is getting ripped apart.. LOL


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Lupday Jr is beautiful! Drools!!! Those yellow dog's have a major spot in my heart!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Sadie said:


> Lupday Jr is beautiful! Drools!!! Those yellow dog's have a major spot in my heart!


Me TOO!! I will send you a video of one of my dogs off of a litter 2 years ago, LOL had to go do some emergency work, and got a quick video of Libra as they played with the tug. She looks and acts just like Chavis Jocko.. the original.


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

Marine1 said:


> What about dogs from the Alligator bloodline? These are larger than standard APBTs that are commonly advertised as "catchweight". I feel since they were used in the box, and successful, no one really cares about the label "catchweight". It also seems that any APBT that consistently produces larger dogs carries the stigma of being mixed, but there's not always proof to statement. I've heard this about the Alligator and Mayday stuff. I personally prefer a dog withing standards, but as long as they work hard...I really dont care about the weight.
> 
> BTW GOOD POST DAN'SGRIZZ..I AGREE W/ MOST OF WHAT YOU SAID!!!


there is no mention of what a apbt should weigh in the breed standard, so you cant really say "i prefer my dog standard size". apbt's come larger and smaller.... (traditional bred dogs)

my white female is 1/4 alligator and she is 35 lb conditioned....


----------



## aussie monster pitt (Mar 3, 2011)

Bully_Boy_Joe said:


> How is the above true when the box is no longer legal?


just coz the [] aint legal in aus the us or uk dont mean they aint used one doesnt need to match dogs to breed for the [] 
its legal in other countries to match dogs and also to take your dogs on holiday with you get me?


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" (Aug 7, 2008)

*Sorry to see Danz Grizz got banned...*

anyway, not sure if this was mentioned earlier, but I thought that catch weight means an acceptable range for the fighter to be in to still be "legal" to fight. works with people etc. two fighters in the same acceptable weight range or range that the lighter fighter accepts the heavier fighter to be


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" said:


> anyway, not sure if this was mentioned earlier, but I thought that catch weight means an acceptable range for the fighter to be in to still be "legal" to fight. works with people etc. two fighters in the same acceptable weight range or range that the lighter fighter accepts the heavier fighter to be


What you are thinking of is in boxing or mma when 2 fighters of different weight classes agree to meet at a weight between the 2 classes.


----------

